# scar & swelling post surgery



## mrd (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi, My mom had her thyroid removed in total seven days ago. She is recovering well however it seems like she has some swelling. It is not red or irritated and she doesn't have any fever. However above her incision, it feels a bit hard and it looks like a ball shape. Is this normal? Her appointment with to visit the surgeon is only in a few weeks. Also, she experienced some constipation for 3-4 days right after surgery, then had normal bowel movements, and now has had diarrhea for a day and a half. Could this also be related to the surgery. Any input ?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Is she one any narcotic pain medications? If yes, that's quite normal with regard to irregular bowels.

She should have a follow up sooner than a few weeks. Most people have a week or so follow up. Am I reading your post correctly?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Is she putting ice packs on it? Might just be swelling. If it is hot or red, you should contact her doctor.

Why did she have her thyroid removed?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi and welcome. She should see her doctor about the swelling. It could be a small hematoma.

In any case, I hope she is otherwise doing well and that her intestinal motility gets returned to normal.

Call the doctor Monday and do let us know!


----------



## mrd (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi Thank you for your responses. I'm not sure how to respond to individual posts - I don't seem to have the option to respond to each of you individually. Based on your responses, I think I will try and call the doctor again and push for an appointment sooner - I wasn't able to get one. She had her thyroid removed because she had multiple nodules and one that measured more than 3 cm. We are waiting for pathology results. Her biospsies did not reveal any cancer cells. However I had my thyroid removed and it was cancer, so the doctors wanted to remove hers because apparently thyroid cancer is hereditary and therefore they were taking precautions. With regards to her bowel movements, no she is not on any pain medication. Could putting ice on it be harmful? I'm more worried that it is a build up of liquid or something. I willl call the doctor. I'll keep you posted. She


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ice certainly won't hurt.

It could be a hematoma...I believe in certain cases, they drain them.


----------



## Thyroidless guy (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm one week post surgery and have the same thing. I see the Dr in two days, was it a hematoma ?

Thxs


----------

